# contador de agua



## ortegaor (May 30, 2007)

Necesito hacer un contador de agua digital, alguno me puede orientar sobre el tipo de sonda que debo de utilizar para saber los litros de agua que pasan por la tuberia. gracias


----------



## eveliz (Ago 21, 2007)

Para esto necesita un Flujómetro. Esto no es tan sencillo de implementar, pues hay varios tipos: Magnetico, Coriolis, Másico, etc; dependen del principio y del líquido a medir, y del diámetro del tubo a canalizarlo.
Te sugiero primero investigues sobre Flujómetros y luego con una base podrías implementar algo.


----------



## giaco (Ago 23, 2008)

hola gente! yo tambien necesito construir un contador de agua digital, he encontrado mucha información pero estoy un poco confundido con los diseños he visto algunos q funcionan con emisiones de impoulsos y otros usando el principio de bernoulli pero aun no se como empezar, sera posible q alguno de ustedes me indique como lo hicieron?
gracias y saludos... =


----------



## santiago (Ago 23, 2008)

caudalimetro, asi se llama (por lo menos aca) una vez desarme uno que tenia dentro de un tramo decaño una paletita acoplada a un potenciometro, cuando variava el flujo el pote variava la resistencia, despues hayd e turbina, etc etc etc lo mas dificil es encontrar o armar la parte mecanica, lo "facil" es la electronica


saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 23, 2008)

Lo que a mi me parece mas facil, es poner una placa orificio, una tobera o un venturi y trabajar en funcion de las variaciones de presion que se miden con presostatos diferenciales.

Eso si no estan obligados a hacer un caudalimetro por transporte de ondas o algo asi.

No estoy seguro de a que le dicen "digitales".


Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Ago 23, 2008)

giaco dijo:
			
		

> hola gente! yo tambien necesito construir un contador de agua digital, he encontrado mucha información pero estoy un poco confundido con los diseños he visto algunos q funcionan con emisiones de impoulsos y otros usando el principio de bernoulli pero aun no se como empezar, sera posible q alguno de ustedes me indique como lo hicieron?
> gracias y saludos... =


Siemens usa el sistema de pulsos para medir el caudal.


----------



## tjdor (Ago 23, 2008)

Que te parece la idea?

coger un caudalimetro, transformar la medida a digital (no se si hay caudalimetros que te entraguen la salida ya en digital), y haces un muestreo de la señal (cada cierto tiempo tomas valores) haces un programa que multiplique el caudal por el tiempo, y lo vas sumando.

No se si es una barbaridad lo que he dicho, habria que probar si es viable


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 24, 2008)

El tema es el principio del caudalimetro.

Ondas, pulsos, alguna interferencia hidrodinamica y de ahi una fuerza, una diferencia de presion, una turbina?

Estas cosas dependen tambien del caudal, la tuberia, el tipo de flujo, las posibilidades qeu brinda lo que entrega ese agua, las que exige lo que la toma, etc.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 24, 2008)

El sistema mas facil es utilizar un caudalimetro que te envia x pulsos por cada litro que pase.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 24, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> El sistema mas facil es utilizar un caudalimetro que te envia x pulsos por cada litro que pase.


Hola Jose.
No funciona esactemente así. Unos que tiene intalado un cliente es de marca siemens y emite impulsos entre dos electrodos. Creo que mide el tiempo que tarda en llegar y con ello se determina el caudal. Los que llevan el mantenimiento tienen un problema y les queda una prueba. luego me dejan meterle mano y ya os cuento.

En una revisión que hicieron median el caudal desde fuera, a traves de la tuberia de hierro, por medio de ondas. dependiendo del rebote te daba el caudal. Las turbulencias que se creaban en las curbas modificaban el cuadal. Siempre lo median en lugares rectos o lejanos a las curbas.
Espero que eso vaya dando ideas.
Saludos


----------



## tjdor (Ago 24, 2008)

Lo quieres por es echo de decir lo hice yo? o por el echo de decir tengo un contador digital?

Porque sino creo que ya los venden hechos, no se lo que valen ni nada, pero se que los  hay


----------



## electro85 (Sep 1, 2008)

yo tb estoy desde hace un tiempo investigando sobre caudalimetros, exites aquellos que entregan un tren de pulsos, de alguna forma la parte mecanica es facil de imaginarsela pero no de diseñarla...
aqui tengo un ejemplo de un caudalimetro con salida de pulsos...

http://www.schillig.com.ar/hojas_de_datos/Signet/2100_ds.pdf

el problema es cuanto sale algo como eso?
se puede implementar en un pic haciendo su desarrollo a traves del conversor ad/dc. Hay q acondicionar la señal?
donde consigo en Argentina caudalimetros que entregen tren de pulsos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2008)

electro85 dijo:
			
		

> ..........se puede implementar en un pic haciendo su desarrollo a traves del conversor ad/dc. Hay q acondicionar la señal?.......



Si la hay, sera mas o menos difícil de acuerdo a la presión del conducto, pero se puede hacer.
Se emplea la presión dinámica que genera el fluido al moverse (Efecto Venturi), mayor velocidad, menor presión dinámica, esto lo aplicas a un medidor de presión diferencial y tienes tu caudalímetro.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Efecto_Venturi

También puedes calcular el caudal por otro efecto de los fluidos Tubo Pitot.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tubo_de_Pitot


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 1, 2008)

Para cañerias en orden de lo que es mejor en cuanto a fiabilidad de la medicion, es el  venturi, luego una tobera y luego una placa orificio, por ultimo el pitot.

Si necesitas las formulas para convertir la presion a caudal te las paso, pero deberas tener en cuenta que todas deben ser ajustadas experimentalmente para introducir correcciones.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2010)

Necesito diseñar un circuito con microcontrolador PIC que cuente, almacene y muestre en un display un volumen de agua, y caudal...

el artefacto lo tengo pero es viejo y utiliza miles de integrados...basicamente el agua pasa por un tubo, dentro hay un ventilador, que hace girar una paletita metalica, y eso es captado por un sensor inductivo y tira pulsos...

o sea, tengo un tren de pulsos que varia su velocidad, en función de la canttidad de agua que pasa...entonces...con ese tren de pulsos tengo que sacar volumeny  caudal...

obviamente el diametro del tubo es conocido, y la densidad del agua tambien

saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Necesito diseñar un circuito con microcontrolador PIC que cuente, almacene y muestre en un display un volumen de agua, y caudal...
> 
> el artefacto lo tengo pero es viejo y utiliza miles de integrados...basicamente el agua pasa por un tubo, dentro hay un ventilador, que hace girar una paletita metalica, y eso es captado por un sensor inductivo y tira pulsos...
> 
> ...


 
si no tenes la data de el sensor (ese ventilador que tira pulsos ) no te queda otra que hacertela vos:
un par de dias llenando agua a distintas velocidades constantes, hacerte una tabla hasta saber como es que funciona ese SENSOR.
y cuando ya sabes como funciona, que pusoss envia segun el caudal , como varia segun las variaciones de el agua .
una tipica opcion es poner en serie con el caño otro caudalimetro PATRON, podras recabar datos mas rapidamente para hacerte una tabla..
ahi comenzas a pensar como trabajar a el pic.

tenes para entretenerte.
lo haras para solo un medidor que tenes ?? 
o podras usar ese trabajo en mas unidades??

por que es bastante inversion de trabajo eso .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2010)

es para hacer un caudalimetro que calibre a otros medidores, muchos, miles...y pienso venderselo a la empresa de agua potable de mi provincia...pienso cobrarles bastante bien

jaja


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2010)

tene en cuenta que si vas a hacer un medidor PATRON y encima para venderle a unainstitucion gubernamental o empresa que trabaja para el estado o lo que sea SEGURO te pediran certificaciones , averigua eso, para no llevarte disgustos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2010)

te puedo asegurar que el que usan actualmente es una real basura certificada!!!jajaja

saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 1, 2010)

no te lo dudo draco, pero movete con cuidado.
yo me he llevado disgustos.
la verdad que ya no me pongo a hacer nada a menos que este SEGURO  que lo cobro.
no se cuanta experiencia tenes con seres humanos pero pensa lo peor que pasa, te dare algunso ejemplos:

1-- 2 meses trabajando para que luego te digan que ya consiguieron otro por otro lado.
2 -- vueltas por que tiene que ser certificado por tal organismo que te cobra un monton de plata y que la empresa no te pagara.
3 --tener que "adornar" a alguno .
4 -- primer pago y olvidate de el resto.
5 -- el punto 1 en sus varias versiones es el mas jodido, por eso es que yo casi no hago cosas asi, o vendo algo que ya tengo o hago desarrollos solo con seña inicial y con un tiempo tan tranquilo que no incomode a mi avatar.
por que como dije luego viene el :
no tenemso fondos por ahora.
dejamelo en pruebas un tiempo
ya nos trajeron uno de otra area.
el encargado de compras compro uno no se donde, ya no lo necesitamos.
con el que tenemso esta bien .
vamso a cambiar el sistema.

en fin.
suerte , pero asegurate.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 1, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> es para hacer un caudalimetro que calibre a otros medidores, muchos, miles...y pienso venderselo a la empresa de agua potable de mi provincia...pienso cobrarles bastante bien
> 
> jaja



 Precisamente ando en un proyecto muy similar al tuyo, no haciendo caudalimentros patron sino instalando los medidores de agua potable en cada casa y te puedo comentar que si tu intencion es vender menos de 10 entonces mejor abandona el proyecto, no vale la pena ni te dara los ingresos que esperas

Si aun asi quieres intentarlo entonces pasemos a la fisica de liquidos en movimiento 

En esta industria se manejan 4 tipos de caudales y en los 4 puntos se realizan mediciones, la razon es sencilla, todo liquido moviendose dentro de un tubo tiene una friccion que reduce la fuerza que se ejerce sobre las paletas que tomaran la medida y por lo tanto afecta el error con el que se toma la medicion, estos caudales son:

*Qmin.-* Es el caudal minimo que puede medir el medidor
*Qnom.-* Es el caudal nominal en el que trabajara el medidor
*Qmax.-* Es el caudal maximo que puede medir el medidor, normalmente es el doble del nominal
*Qt.-* caudal de transicion, es el punto donde el error de medicion sufre una reduccion abrupta (fisicamente se vence la resistencia del liquido con las paredes)

*La norma Mexicana NOM-012-SCFI comprende un error maximo para medidores clase B de +/- 5% entre Qmin y Qt y +/- 2% en el rango entre Qt y Qmax*

Ahora, comentas que tu medidor es de "paletas", es bien importante saber que tipo de medidor tienes ya que eso definira la exactitud y si podras usarlo como patron o no, normalmente los medidores usados para "certificacion" son de clase metrologica "D"

*Clase A.-* Es la clase mas inexacta, normalmente solo los medidores de paletas de tipo "Chorro unico" caen dentro de esta clase
*Clase B.-* Es de las clases mas usadas, la norma mexicana contempla un error maximo de 5% por debajo de Qt y 2% por encima de Qt, normalmente solo encuentras medidores de paletas de tipo "chorro unico" y "chorro multiple" dentro de esta clase
*Clase C.-* Es la clase mas exacta para medidores comerciales, normalmente en esta clase hay medidores de tipo "chorro multiple" y "volumetrico"
*Clase D.-* Es la clase mas exacta de todas las clases y normalmente los medidores dentro de esta clase son los ocupados como medidores patron, usualmente son medidores de tipo "volumetrico" o "electromagneticos"

Ya no te aburro mas..... creeme que es todo un mundo en el que te quieres meter.... y esto que te comente solo es para medidores de medidas pequeñas, si quieres medir caudales en tubos grandes (mayores a 2") entonces ya son otras consideraciones extras


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2010)

muy buena info, y muchas gracias muchachos, siempre los buenos amigos están ahi para ayudar cuando uno no termina de entender...

basicamente trabajo en automatización industrial y ya hacemos mantenimiento a dicha empresa...y obviamente primero me voy a asegurar el hecho de cobrar mi trabajo...

...solo estaba buscando algún circuito, y comenzar con el programa...por el momento si gastar ni una sola monedita

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Pues la manera mas simple es contar numero de pulsos y convertirlo a caudal, la bronca es para caudales pequeños ya que la fuerza del agua es muy baja, la paleta se mueve muy poco y por lo mismo el error se dispara

La otra es medir la "velocidad" de giro de las aspas, eso te daria un error aun mas pequeño y con una tabla de busqueda dentro del micro puedes convertir de velocidad a caudal


----------

